# Spec V Filtration



## DMAXNAZ (Sep 30, 2015)

What is everybody running in theirs? I'm running mine bone stock for now. I've been thinking about modding it a bit.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Mine is a beta tank so I run the stock pump on low. I've also drilled a few holes in the stock hose to circulate water in that chamber since I keep my heater in there. Makes sure it's warm water being pumped out and not cold.


----------



## DMAXNAZ (Sep 30, 2015)

bsantucci said:


> Mine is a beta tank so I run the stock pump on low. I've also drilled a few holes in the stock hose to circulate water in that chamber since I keep my heater in there. Makes sure it's warm water being pumped out and not cold.


That's a good idea. I can't get my tank temp above 76*. I have tried every single heater that will fit in that chamber over the last few years.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

All stock for me. One home to betta (spec V) and the other home to RCS (spec 3). 

Will need to drill those holes as suggested @bsantucci, next WC :smile2:


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

DMAXNAZ said:


> That's a good idea. I can't get my tank temp above 76*. I have tried every single heater that will fit in that chamber over the last few years.





Daisy Mae said:


> All stock for me. One home to betta (spec V) and the other home to RCS (spec 3).
> 
> Will need to drill those holes as suggested @*bsantucci*, next WC :smile2:


You'll both see the water temps even out right away. I did about 5 holes with a small drill bit. Just enough to get it moving a bit. My tank sits at 80 with ease and just a 25W heater.


----------



## Rushdoggie (Jan 14, 2015)

I have the stock lights as I only have low light plants in it, but I have Seachem Matrix, Purigen and some extra filter floss in it instead of the ceramic media and carbon. I too have my heater in the pump area, and without the holes one side a degree or two warmer (happy Betta) and the other side is cooler (happy RCS).


----------



## DMAXNAZ (Sep 30, 2015)

Rushdoggie said:


> I have the stock lights as I only have low light plants in it, but I have Seachem Matrix, Purigen and some extra filter floss in it instead of the ceramic media and carbon. I too have my heater in the pump area, and without the holes one side a degree or two warmer (happy Betta) and the other side is cooler (happy RCS).


I assume you have the matrix in the bottom, then purigen, then filter floss??


----------



## Rushdoggie (Jan 14, 2015)

DMAXNAZ said:


> I assume you have the matrix in the bottom, then purigen, then filter floss??


I actually have the foam block that came with it. I jammed extra foam next to the intakes so that nothing can swim through them, then the top hole filled with a bag of purigen, then matrix in a sack filling the second hole, then because there was a gap I added extra matrix below the foam block with some filter floss under it.

My water is VERY clear and I have excellent readings despite being a teeny bit overstocked.

Because I have a load of RCS I only change about 15% of the water about once a week. I had a bunch of shrimp die when I did a big water change once and now I am paranoid.


----------



## DMAXNAZ (Sep 30, 2015)

bsantucci said:


> Mine is a beta tank so I run the stock pump on low. I've also drilled a few holes in the stock hose to circulate water in that chamber since I keep my heater in there. Makes sure it's warm water being pumped out and not cold.


Thanks for the holes tip. I drilled 3 holes with the smallest bit I had and tank is now up to 78*.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

DMAXNAZ said:


> Thanks for the holes tip. I drilled 3 holes with the smallest bit I had and tank is now up to 78*.


No problem glad to help! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NRS4LIF (Nov 5, 2015)

I have drill bits ranging from 1/32 to 1/2 inch. could somebody tell me the size bit they used? Thank you.


----------



## DMAXNAZ (Sep 30, 2015)

NRS4LIF said:


> I have drill bits ranging from 1/32 to 1/2 inch. could somebody tell me the size bit they used? Thank you.


I used 1/32" and drilled 3 holes. They were so small I had to wobble it around just a bit because the holes were closing on themselves. I used the smallest bit my pack had. The holes I drilled are so small you could barely see them.


----------



## ohheywhatsuphello (Sep 22, 2015)

I have a hydor 50w in the outflow compartment and never had a problem with temperature even without holes. Contemplating if I should bother drilling holes. I could get it over 80F if needed just have to turn it up slightly higher. Highly recommend the heater.


----------



## DMAXNAZ (Sep 30, 2015)

I run the Tetra HT10. It says it is 50W, but I'm doubting that. I'm at a smooth 78* now.


----------



## Hunter73 (Sep 2, 2015)

I was thinking about putting my cobalt neo-therm heater inside, but was worried since the heater was touching the housing walls. The cobalt instructions say to not let anything touch the heater. Thoughts?


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Hunter73 said:


> I was thinking about putting my cobalt neo-therm heater inside, but was worried since the heater was touching the housing walls. The cobalt instructions say to not let anything touch the heater. Thoughts?


I'm running a cobalt in it with no issues and the tube drilled like I said. Holds temp solid. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jo.jacques (Dec 2, 2013)

Only thing I added to my stock Spec V filtration system in a bag of Purgien and the *inTank skimmer adapter*.
(This: )









The Skimmer really helps getting that scum buildup on the surface! I was a bit expensive for a tiny piece of "plastic" (vinyl?), but t it works! 

The best would be to add the *inTank Media Basket *to force water evenly in each media, but I think it is wayyyy too expensive! Apparently build quality and functionality is amazing, but it comes at a hefty price.
(This: )









I also drilled holes in the outflow tube, like most Spec V owners.

I am now thinking about slightly upgrading the lighting system to a Finnex FugeRay to keep light fairly low but still higher than stock light... after this, the tank should be top notch


----------



## Hunter73 (Sep 2, 2015)

bsantucci said:


> I'm running a cobalt in it with no issues and the tube drilled like I said. Holds temp solid.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Ok, I guess I'll put my Cobalt in there. I was just worried since it touches the filter housing walls. I will plan on drilling a few small holes in the outlet tube as well while I'm in there.


----------



## player 2 (Sep 15, 2012)

I wanted to get the inTank filter box but I don't have the overhead clearance. I contacted Tap Plastics and ordered some precut acrylic and made 3 boxes. Bottom has Seachem Matrix. Next is a bag of Purigen. The top box is the sponge ripped to fit. Makes it really easy it take out and clean. I want to redo them thing since they aren't quiet the right size. Costs about $15 plus the solvent.


----------



## Hunter73 (Sep 2, 2015)

player 2 said:


> I wanted to get the inTank filter box but I don't have the overhead clearance. I contacted Tap Plastics and ordered some precut acrylic and made 3 boxes. Bottom has Seachem Matrix. Next is a bag of Purigen. The top box is the sponge ripped to fit. Makes it really easy it take out and clean. I want to redo them thing since they aren't quiet the right size. Costs about $15 plus the solvent.


So since you don't have overhead clearance I assume you made yours modular so you can remove one section at a time?


----------



## player 2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hunter73 said:


> So since you don't have overhead clearance I assume you made yours modular so you can remove one section at a time?


Yup. The bottom one has no top although I may add one and seal it off since the Matrix doesn't need to replaced. The middle has a side open so I can pull out the purigen back and recharge it as needed. The top one is a bit odd because of the water flow and that's the one I want to redo.


----------



## Hunter73 (Sep 2, 2015)

player 2 said:


> Hunter73 said:
> 
> 
> > So since you don't have overhead clearance I assume you made yours modular so you can remove one section at a time?
> ...


Sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Hunter73 (Sep 2, 2015)

So, I ended up buying two media baskets from inTank. Let me say...absolutely top notch craftsmanship! Made in America, with American materials, by American workers (economic trickle down effect is a plus). I personally think $39.99 each is well worth it. They arrived today, and I will get them all set up in my Spec V's this weekend.


----------

